# USB Music Wierdness?



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Replaced my 256G SSD with a 1G SSD, I did not copy all my music files over. Now when I listen to music on the 1G SSD I keep getting loading errors and if I hit reload it shows music that was not copied over from my old drive. Is this normal and if so will the M3 re-index music files and eliminate the music that is no longer there?

Thank you

Mark


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

What do you mean by "hit reload"? The USB music player is a pretty simple affair, it catalogs and is able to play what's currently attached to it. Pulling the drive cable is the only way to "hit reload". If you're seeing stuff that's definitely not on the drive, then you're looking at a different music service - slacker, spotify or whatever. There's no "memory" that might keep old files visible. 

What kind of drive is this, and how is it formatted? The loading errors thing sometimes happens if things get corrupted somehow - usually rebooting the car and/or pulling and reinserting the drive will fix those. 

I saw a thread once where someone was seeing a bunch of files that weren't on the drive he had attached - drove him nuts troubleshooting it. Turns out his son had attached a tiny usb with the extra stuff on it.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

I would delete any other files other than the music files On your new drive. That would force it to re-index.


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

Sduck: When it says cannot load, there is a reload circle/arrow that I can tap when I do this it shows music that is not on the SSD. The SSD is new other than formatting to FAT32 using MiniTools. 

Madmolecule: I will try deleting and re-adding music, I was just surprised since I knew I did not (verified) add certain music that it errors out on.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

If there's some kind of read error, and you hit that arrow thing and it still can't read it, it'll sometimes offer something from slacker or whatever. I guess that's what you're getting. Have you tried the old pull the drive and reinsert it trick?


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

sduck

Unfortunately I have not had the chance, I ended up traveling for work on short notice and not sure when I will be back home. I will keep it in mind upon my return.

Appreciate the ideas

Mark


----------



## marka2k (Jul 13, 2019)

UPDATE: Made it home finally. Unplugged and re-plugged the USB into the Model 3 as recommended, same symptoms. I removed it, copied my music to my laptop did a search and did not find the music the 'Loading Error' was hanging on. I deleted the partition, recreated it and formatted the drive to FAT32, copied the music back. After two days I have not had any loading errors. Is it possible when you remove music tracks it is saved in a hidden folder that the Model 3 thinks it is still there but cannot access?


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

marka2k said:


> Is it possible when you remove music tracks it is saved in a hidden folder that the Model 3 thinks it is still there but cannot access?


No, the music file player isn't nearly that good. It'll just read the obvious stuff you throw at it. From what I read, and we may be missing a lot about your situation, it's possible you had a file or files that had different information in the tags than what the file name said.


----------

